# Grain Tower



## oldscrote (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been through the forum listings and can't find any mention of this being for sale

https://www.apolloduck.com/feature.phtml?id=36787

Also these stunning pics

http://www.medwaylines.com/graintowerbattery.htm

Plus this set of pictures and plans

http://www.kenthistoryforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=5916.0


----------



## jonney (Apr 16, 2011)

have they still not sold this it's been for sale for years now. I'd love to buy it but my funds just wont stretch that far


----------



## krela (Apr 16, 2011)

Perfect place for DPHQ. Now, where's my lottery ticket?


----------



## Krypton (Apr 16, 2011)

This place is fantastic. Only downside though i suppose is the fact you can only access it it for 2 hours a day unless you had a boat.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 16, 2011)

Great place but that is one scarily long walkway (last pic of the medwaylines link). I wouldn't fancy weaving my way across that after an evening at the pub.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 17, 2011)

Krypton said:


> This place is fantastic. *Only downside though i suppose is the fact you can only access it it for 2 hours a day unless you had a boat.*



Thats what I like about it, harder for the double glazing people to pester you.


----------



## krela (Apr 17, 2011)

swanseamale47 said:


> Thats what I like about it, harder for the double glazing people to pester you.



Lol damn right, and the chuggers and 'we can save you money on your utility bills, honest guv' people. 

I think if I owned it I would have to set up one of those levels flame projectors pointing down the walkway too.


----------

